

Ask HN: What would motivate you to attend a documentation hackathon? - sridharmachani

The proposed doc hackathon aims to connect hackers to create tools, books, processes, and more to improve the documentation user experience of a product or a service.
======
sridharmachani
@itmag Good suggestions, thanks!

@hglaser Unfortunately, in some places such as Bangalore, India, we can't
serve beer - free or otherwise! They'll have to be content with
coffee/tea/soda and so on.

------
itmag
Make sure it's good resumé-fodder for attendants.

------
SamReidHughes
Money would. If you gave me enough money, I'd be happy to attend and work to
document somebody's _service_.

------
hglaser
Free beer.

